

You should read Elon Musk's Wikipedia article.  - Mizza
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk#Career

======
christocracy
Bloomberg did a "Risk Takers" feature on him; quite good.
<http://www.bloomberg.com/video/73460184/>

------
spiffistan
That stuff reads like the biography of a real-life Tony Stark.

~~~
Mizza
FTA: "The SpaceX factory was used as a shooting location for Iron Man II and
Musk has a cameo in the movie.[44] According to Jon Favreau, director of the
Iron Man movies, Musk is the inspiration for Favreau's and Robert Downey Jr.'s
interpretation of Tony Stark.[29]"

:)

------
samdjohnson
Why?

